# TRESER on eBay



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: TRESER on eBay (URQ)*

I WANT a replica of that body kit!!!
Although I would have that huge notch in the front bumper filled in, that is the only prob I see, and I even like the wing....


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: TRESER on eBay (nuugen)*


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: TRESER on eBay (nuugen)*

I agree, I like the kit, don't need the wing on the avant though


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: TRESER on eBay (sciroccohp)*

There is a German company that still makes some of the Treser parts today, now under the name Beutlich. The body kit shown on this 5k is not shown, but it's still worth a look, it's literally a walk down memory lane








http://www.beutlich.de/
Btw, German text only


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: TRESER on eBay (PerL)*

Why they would do a Treser conversion on a FWD non-turbo 5000 is beyond me...







If it were a turbo quattro, I would have gladly bid on it. Oh, wonder that the reserve was? Biddign went to over $3,000...which seems like a LOT for a FWD non-turno 5000 with a bunch of add-on enhancements that so nothing for perfomance. Seriously, this Treser is the german equivelent of r 1 c e ...may call it kraut?


----------



## yawdi (Jan 28, 2005)

Decent kit for the Avant on that site. Shame i cant understand german for the life of me.


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: TRESER on eBay (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Why they would do a Treser conversion on a FWD non-turbo 5000 is beyond me...







If it were a turbo quattro, I would have gladly bid on it. Oh, wonder that the reserve was? Biddign went to over $3,000...which seems like a LOT for a FWD non-turno 5000 with a bunch of add-on enhancements that so nothing for perfomance. Seriously, this Treser is the german equivelent of r 1 c e ...may call it kraut?

that black treser IS a turbo. its just not a quattro. they made 5spd FWD turbos '86-87. i used to own a '86 5kT 5speed. fun car..fast as hell without all the heavy quattro stuff..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: TRESER on eBay (jordanvw)*

Yeah, you're right. It's back on E-Bay again. I replied to your q-list post. That dude is smokin' crack if he thinks he's gonna get anywhere near his Buy It 
Now price: US $14,500.00 He's had it on E-bay several times and it has never 
gotten to the reserve, whatever that rediculous amount is. Frankly, I'm shocked 
it has gotten as high as it is: Current bid: US $3,117.00 (Reserve not met). 
I mean, yeah, 56xxx miles is nice and low and it is in very good condition and 
quite rare, but it's a FWD turbo. Treser started with the least desireable 
5000 turbo made and then added a bunch of stuff that only changes the appearnace, 
does nothing for performance. OK, maybe not least desireable, at least it 
doesn't have the terrible 3-spd auto tranie. I'd consider it for $3,000 but not 
much more...


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: TRESER on eBay (duandcc)*

YEp, good luck getting 15k for a fwd 5kt w/a body kit on it







rare or not...
And sorry but the kits on that site are hideous, at least the grille is, looks like an OldsmoBuick:


----------

